# pile interne imac



## malabar_91 (19 Décembre 2011)

j'ai un imac 2,4 allu 21,5" et j'aimerai savoir s'il y a une pile interne dedans.
et si oui, y a t'il un moyen pour qu'elle ne s'use pas ?


----------



## Oizo (20 Décembre 2011)

Oui il y a une pile interne dedans, c'est une pile bouton standard. 
Pour qu'elle ne s'use pas, il suffit de ne pas débrancher l'iMac.


----------



## Chalkduster (20 Décembre 2011)

Ça dure la vie des rats ce genre de pile. En tout cas je n'en ai jamais changée une seule fois.


----------

